# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Антидепрессанты

## Мукунда Прия дд

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные, скажите, есть ли у вас опыт принятия таких средств? Насколько это страшно? Чем ещё можно полечиться когда врач выписывает вот это? Как это соотносится с Богом? Какие из них наиболее безопасны? Спасибо.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Дорогая Матаджи. Я сочувствую Вам. Ваши вопросы – это область психотерапии. Я не уверен, что как психолог я могу Вам здесь помочь, но могу что-то посоветовать. 

В моем окружении есть такой человек, который однажды начал испытывать такие же симптомы, сильно психически заболел. Врачи давали ему сильные лекарства и так контролировали развитие болезни. Состояние его ухудшалось. Появился страх и навязчивые мысли о смерти. 

В конце концов один человек отвез его к бабушке, которая все это лечила. Она делала это с помощью молитв. Истинная верующая бабушка, бескорыстная и добрая. Что было причиной болезни? Тонкие существа, духи. Они захватили его тело и жили в нем. Такое бывает. После нескольких сеансов лечения, через какое – то не продолжительное время больной начал выздоравливать, почувствовал себя лучше и постепенно выздоровел.

Ваше состояние напоминает мне этот случай, особенно симптомы страха и мысли о суициде. Это как раз признак присутствия в теле этих существ. Здесь нужна помощь из вне и сильная молитвенная практика. Поэтому, поищите каких либо  искренних верующих, святых, лекарей, из любой религиозной традиции и обратитесь к ним за помощью. Такие люди, Слава Богу, есть во многих городах и регионах нашей страны.

Я желаю Вам  выздоровления обретения нового духовного опыта и обретения сильной веры в Господа Кришну.

----------

